# Sand and Beaslbob Build question



## JoannaBanana (Jun 2, 2011)

I am attempting a Beaslbob Build set-up in a 10G tank. I have 1-1.5" peat, 5 lb. sand (about 1") and 10 lb. gravel (1-1.5"). I have planted some amazon sword and wisteria so far. Plan to do more, but dollars (and varieties available at PetsMart) are limited. 

Here's my question. After setting up all of the above, I read the package on my sand and it is LIVE SAND, of course intended for Salt Water tanks. Eek!

Will this adversely affect my plants? I am currently fishless. Will this harm the future fishies, too? I do not have a tester kit yet. I am still not even quite sure what to test for anyway. (That's one appealing factor in the Beaslbob build). So I have no idea how this will change the levels.... I am hoping I do not have to start all over... again.

Any ideas?

*Edit* I have read that Live Sand will up the Ammonia. Isn't that good for a fishless cycle?


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Interesting question, I can't say that I know the answer but I don't think it will unless it's a PH increaser.


----------



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

the ocean sand will not harm the freshwater fish. the salt water bacteria will die off (probably the cause of the ammonia that was mentioned) and will be replaced with freshwater bacteria. Most of the sand is made of carbonates so it will help buffer your PH.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

JoannaBanana said:


> I am attempting a Beaslbob Build set-up in a 10G tank. I have 1-1.5" peat, 5 lb. sand (about 1") and 10 lb. gravel (1-1.5"). I have planted some amazon sword and wisteria so far. Plan to do more, but dollars (and varieties available at PetsMart) are limited.
> 
> Here's my question. After setting up all of the above, I read the package on *my sand and it is LIVE SAND*, of course intended for Salt Water tanks. Eek!
> 
> ...


Woopsies.

repeat woopsies.

sound like something I would do *r2

Two things come to mind. First, the sand may will be aragonite sand which is calcium carbonate based and will increase kH and pH.

Secondly it is probably full of salt water.

the first thing is important because calcium carbonate will dissolve at ph values below 7.9 or so. With a planted tank my pH rises above that level anyway but if your pH is below that value the sand may form a more or less solid block of rock(concrete?). Plus the peat moss directly below the sand may be lowering pH at that point also.

While you may be fine, if you have just started I would do a redo with play sand from the building supply places. I haven't used "live" sand in a FW tank so really am just speculating. You could be fine.

my .02


----------

